# National Dance Competition Girls at Nassau TS



## NEVacationer (Jul 10, 2008)

I was just perusing Royal Holiday's *Photo of the week* contest page and what a find - this week's winners are bikini-clad girls from the U.S. National Dance competition!

It looks like their mom snapped the pic and they put it up there.  Best winner yet!

Definitely makes a vacation at Nassau even more appealing :whoopie: 
http://www.royal-holidaycontest.com/best_photo.php

Would you all agree w/ me...best winner yet?


----------



## lprstn (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG?! I would never let my daughter pose for a pic like that...


----------



## zazz (Jul 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> OMG?! I would never let my daughter pose for a pic like that...



Can't be worse than the high school bikini car washes around here.  Gotta love it that people are whoring out their teenage daughters because they are too cheap to write a check for the softball team.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 14, 2008)

The prize is worth it - they are actually giving the winner 7 nights free at the Park Royal Cozumel.

I have a feeling that this one is going to win it.


----------



## lll1929 (Jul 14, 2008)

My daughter does competitive dance and I would never allow a picture such as this.  

I wonder if the mothers and FATHERs of these girls know this pic is published.

I would be PISSED!!

Oh well, glad my daughter has manners and good taste in pics to pose for.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 14, 2008)

If photos of families are more your style, perhaps you could submit one!

There is a pretty wide variety of "pictures of the week," at http://www.club.royal-holiday.com/index.php?fuseaction=home.photo

It looks like there are 500+ submissions there, so these girls may have some tough competition.


----------



## rachel (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this supposed to be some kind of joke?  Why would this win in your opinion?  And why would this make a trip to nassau more appealing?  These look like very young teen girls.  This picture of these girls should not even be posted!  I have a 15 year old, this picture is wrong!

But I guess maybe like all this is my opinion.


rachel


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 24, 2008)

This week's photo is completely different - it is of a couple on their vacation.
Sounds like more of you would vote for this one compared to last week.
http://www.royal-holidaycontest.com/best_photo.php


----------

